# Just puppy behavior?



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

okay, so i've never been around a maltese puppy before... so i'm a little concerned with her behavior. it may be nothing, but i just want to make sure :thumbsup:

just to be clear, she's not protective over anything to the point of serious behavior.

about 3 times a day she goes *crazy*! i'm sure some of your malts do too :blush: but she bites anything and everything when she goes crazy. she bites me really hard and holds onto clothing. we've told her "no" before, but i don't think she understands what she's doing is wrong. usually we can find a way to distract her with a toy. i love her, but i'm curious of how to make this stop. is it just because she's a puppy and wants to play? will it pass?

thanks everyone, i hope it isn't something to really worry about... but i'm asking just to be sure it's not serious.

edit: she also growls sometimes.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:w00t: Sounds like she is missing her littermates for some WILD play time! At her age I would recommend watching for low blood sugar with all that exercise.. Ask your vet to explain if you are unaware of how it can happen with puppies. The growling may be her invitation to play? Jeanne


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

I've had the same problem..my puppy would go into hyper mode for like 5 mins...bite, ignore me, bite my pant leg. I've read it could be a behavior problem b/c the puppy left it's mother before 12-16 weeks. As I recall, you got your puppy to early, as did I.. I got my baby at 8 weeks... so there could be truth to it. Also read that, IT's JUST A PUPPY!!. Well my girls at 17 weeks and that behavior has stopped...She still has energy, still very playful. SHe stopped the biting, barking,growling, and she now comes when asked to..So enjoy your baby,spend time training her and she will grow-up to be perfect..Just be patient and don't get mad at her..... good luck

I went through all the threads in the training section of this forum and found whats easiest.. it was very helpful!! She comes when called, sits, lays, spins, high-fives, and speaks when told.. The sit and lay took about 45 mins to teach, the others took a few days and a lot of practice..but it was fun and these puppies are sooooo smart. I believe her behavior will be how you want it as long as you spend the time training.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If she bites your fingers besure to yell...,OUCH!!!! and to let her know she hurt you. She'll learn, just be consistant in letting her know she hurt you and that NO, it is not acceptable. The earlier you start in letting her know what's good and what's not, the easier it will be going forward. She's a baby and needs to learn......everything.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

thank you, i guess it's nothing too big to worry about  i'll check with the vet wednesday.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Re: Biting.

When Nikki was a puppy, she nipped and got crazy excited. We yelled "OW" in a high pitched voice (like a dog yelp) and then ignored her by using this technique: I crossed my arms, turned away and looked at the ceiling. (I think it's called, make like a tree and look for rain, lol) Then when she calmed down, I'd praise her and engage in play. If she got crazy again, I repeated the ignoring technique. It was effective. 

Show her that you will not tolerate that type of behavior. Saying "no" means nothing to the dog. But she might understand a pain yelp, and then ignoring her, because that is what her litter mates and mother did. I hope this helps. 

We have two very good trainers here on SM. I am sure that when they have time, they will help you.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

It really IS nothing to worry about. Vanilla is 18 months old and is an extremely happy and calm dog. When we first got her every day she would have what we called "crazy bunny runs". She would start running from my front door all around the house super fast with intense speed. It was so funny cause she looked like a bunny.She'd get a toy and would attack it. If she would try to get out pants we would say NO and she would stop. This is all normal puppy behaviour.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The running around is fine, but the biting is not okay. The puppy must be taught bite inhibition while she is young, so that she understands it is not acceptable behavior.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I really liked Victoria Stillwell's book "It's Me Or the Dog." I think she was the one who said use a loud sound, not the word no, to stop behavior otherwise they think their name is no you're using it so many times. I think you'll like the book -- user friendly, an easy read, good training tips. A place to start. And running around like a lunatic is what a lot of our guys do at times...we call it Turbo Dog. Biting is another issue all together.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel does this but less & less as we yelp! They are smart but you have to think like a dog and not like a person. We get on the floor w/back sides up in the air when we want to play. Now w/a wag of the finger is understood pretty quickly---but they are not consistent in behavior yet at this age---stay calm and keep repeating. Kitzi is just over 3 months. He does several things on command---some less well than others. We just keep repeating and w/time I know he will get it. You are doing a great job---she will love you for being the alpha dog!


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I really liked Victoria Stillwell's book "It's Me Or the Dog." I think she was the one who said use a loud sound, not the word no, to stop behavior otherwise they think their name is no you're using it so many times. I think you'll like the book -- user friendly, an easy read, good training tips. A place to start. And running around like a lunatic is what a lot of our guys do at times...we call it Turbo Dog. Biting is another issue all together.



i watch its me or the dog all the time  good show.

thanks everyone, i'll approach the situation differently and say "OW!" and ignore her. :blush:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Shelby - it is puppy behavior, but as others have said, puppies need to be trained so that they know what is and isn't acceptable behavior.

If she was still with her fur mom and littermates, they would let her know that biting hard isn't acceptable. 

Now that you're her human mom, you will have let her know.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Shelby The other posts are so right... that the biting is unacceptable and when puppies are with momma even long after weaning they are trained by momma and littermates that biting is unacceptable.. One training class I went to described it this way. Puppies want to play and if while playing someone gets hurt then the playing stops. So puppies learn to "pretend" bite and chew on one another to keep the playing going. If there is a single pup in the litter sometimes these puppies are more head strong and need more training. Isn't it great to have SM and enjoy all the help .. I am learning so much! Jeanne :blush:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Your her mom now. Mother dogs let puppies know what is acceptable and what is not. She teaches them biting is not a good thing. She will put them in their place. 
Everyone has given you excellent advice. Hang in there. 







Experience Magic
HOME


----------

